# 3 Yr Old Golden in Brooklyn, NY ACC



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure thought Goldens or Golden Mixes were in short supply up there. Look at that cute grin.
I hope someone gets him out fast!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you contacted the area golden rescues about this guy?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They sure are! I wish I could go get him outta there. Kennel cough runs rampany in the ACC's so I would put my own at risk. I sure hope LIGRR gets him soon, I called them this morning.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes Jackson's Mom....I called LIGRR this monring and the person who answered was going to have meeting with the president later today and she was going to let me know if they would go get him. Apparently, he is listed as a mix, so its unclear.


----------

